
Are more lives lost due to Covid confinement? - agarttha
https://theconversation.com/is-the-covid-19-pandemic-cure-really-worse-than-the-disease-heres-what-our-research-found-141700
======
GaryNumanVevo
Putting a price on human life is a slippery slope. The clear path is to reduce
as much harm as possible, the key obstacle to perfect policy is the people who
are supposed to follow it. We’ve already scene a second wave caused by early
reopening, further prolonging human exposure to COVID and once again leaving
business in a lurch.

------
LeoNatan25
And how many lives will be ruined by the still-unknown serious consequences of
the disease? Perhaps it’s time end these stupid articles.

